# vel



## harshduck

Olá gente,

O que quer dizer "vel" ao fim de um nome, p. ex. _Fulano de Tal‎ vel_.

Estou a traduzir ume certificado e aparece depois do nome de um dos signatórios, com letras menores. Pode ser o contrario de "júnior" ao fim do um nome...?

Fico grato a quem me responder


----------



## Vanda

Nunca vi....


----------



## Ari RT

Tampouco eu.


----------



## Carfer

Esse tipo de abreviaturas em documentos oficiais costumam identificar a qualidade, a categoria ou os poderes de quem assina. Nunca vi '_vel._', mas há alguma possibilidade de ser '_del._'? Embora a assinatura com poderes delegados seja habitualmente abreviada para '_p/ del._' ('_por delegação_') talvez tivesse havido excesso de abreviação. Com mais detalhes, especialmente sobre o serviço que emite o documento, talvez lá cheguemos.


----------



## harshduck

Obrigado a todos.

Com respeito à sugestão do Carfer, infelizmente é _vel_ e não _del_, com certeza.

O certificado foi emitido por uma faculdade privada no Brasil que oferece formações médicas. _Fulano de Tal_ é o Diretor Geral da empresa - não é professor, por exemplo.


----------



## Ari RT

Cada instituição de ensino superior tem um corpo diretivo acadêmico com cargos e funções diferentes. Em geral, as universidades brasileiras herdaram as tradições portuguesas, notadamente as de Coimbra, mas não estamos isentos de influências outras. Podemos encontrar figuras como reitor, pró-reitor, deão, chanceler, decano... sugiro começar procurando por esse lado. Talvez a página web da universidade em foco esclareça a questão. Se o Fulano tem mandato para assinar em nome do serviço médico, pode ser que conste da página web o seu cargo/função.


----------



## Carfer

A sugestão do Ari parece-me óptima. Em todo o caso, nunca vi tal menção num certificado de Coimbra e nas Universidades portuguesas quem assina os certificados e diplomas é o Secretário, não o Director, mas se o caminho sugerido pelo Ari não der resultado, então não sei o que o poderá dar.


----------



## pfaa09

Talvez sabendo o ano ou a época desse certificado, possamos fazer uma pesquisa mais especifica.
Poderá ser uma garantia, uma reconhecimento de assinatura, que tenha passado por um processo
de validação ou registo, ou um código do título ou posto da pessoa que assinou... talvez.


----------



## harshduck

Obrigado a todos pelas suas respostas.

Procurando no site da instituição, também encontrei as menções _Fulano de Tal a_ e _Fulano de Tal er_. Numa página Facebook, encontrei _Fulano de Tal filho_.

É que essas informações novas ajudam?


----------



## Carfer

harshduck said:


> Obrigado a todos pelas suas respostas.
> 
> Procurando no site da instituição, também encontrei as menções _Fulano de Tal a_ e _Fulano de Tal er_. Numa página Facebook, encontrei _Fulano de Tal filho_.
> 
> É que essas informações novas ajudam?



 '_Fulano de Tal filho' -_ significa que tem nome idêntico ao do pai, a menção '_filho_' serve para os distinguir.
Nunca vi nenhuma das outras, porém.


----------



## harshduck

Vista a resposta do Carfer e posto que parece que o filho trabalha na instituição também, é que vocês têm certeza que não é possível que _vel_ queira dizer _Fulano de Tal pai_?


----------



## Carfer

Habitualmente, para fazer a distinção, usam-se os antónimos _'Sénior_' e '_Júnior_' ou então _'filho_', não sendo habitual o antónimo _'pai_'. É certo que _'vel_' poderia ser uma abreviatura de '_velho_', que nunca vi usada e que, para os nossos costumes (refiro-me a Portugal, evidentemente) seria mesmo muito estranha. Já quanto ao Brasil, não sei.

P.S. Quando digo que '_pai_' não é comum, refiro-me a esta circunstância concreta de alguém assinar acrescentando ao nome '_pai_' para se distinguir de um filho com um nome idêntico. Já em referências a essa pessoa feitas por terceiros não é assim tão incomum.


----------



## Vanda

Estranho para nós também o _vel _para velho. Ainda mais agora com o politicamente  chato, quero dizer, correto.


----------



## harshduck

É esquisito mesmo. Pode ser erro, mas seria pouco comum ver um tal erro num certificado. De todas formas, não vejo maneira de saber salvo preguntar o próprio Fulano, o que não vou fazer.


----------



## jazyk

Para mim vel a significar velho só faria sentido se o texto tivesse sido escrito por um (t)checo ou eslovaco, pois nessas línguas a abreviação st. (starý - velho) é comum para identificar o pai que tem o mesmo nome que o filho, ainda mais porque nesses dois países não se apõem qualificativos como filho ou júnior e ambos acabam por ter exatamente o mesmo nome completo, sem tirar nem pôr.


----------



## harshduck

jazyk said:


> Para mim vel a significar velho só faria sentido se o texto tivesse sido escrito por um (t)checo ou eslovaco, pois nessas línguas a abreviação st. (starý - velho) é comum para identificar o pai que tem o mesmo nome que o filho, ainda mais porque nesses dois países não se apõem qualificativos como filho ou júnior e ambos acabam por ter exatamente o mesmo nome completo, sem tirar nem pôr.


É sugestão interessante. Infelizmente, neste caso, tendo visto um video do cara a falar no Internet, posso dizer com certeza que é brasileiro mesmo.


----------



## Vanda

Harsh...´Can you send me the video privately?


----------



## anaczz

harshduck said:


> Vista a resposta do Carfer e posto que parece que o filho trabalha na instituição também, é que vocês têm certeza que não é possível que _vel_ queira dizer _Fulano de Tal pai_?


Não, no caso do Brasil, esse "filho" faz parte do nome. Ele é registrado como "Fulano de Tal filho" outros, são registrados como "Fulano de Tal júnior"


----------



## Vanda

Sobre o vídeo. O que acontece é que em vez de dizermos o nome todo da pessoa, dizemos mesmo só Júnior (implícito que a pessoa se chama Fulano de Fulano Jr.). Muitas vezes, a pessoa passa a ser Juninho, como, por exemplo, meu vizinho, hoje _top mod_ mundial, conhecido na nossa cidade toda por Juninho.


----------



## harshduck

Vanda said:


> Sobre o vídeo. O que acontece é que em vez de dizermos o nome todo da pessoa, dizemos mesmo só Júnior (implícito que a pessoa se chama Fulano de Fulano Jr.). Muitas vezes, a pessoa passa a ser Juninho, como, por exemplo, meu vizinho, hoje _top mod_ mundial, conhecido na nossa cidade toda por Juninho.


É bem comum no Brasil, eu sei. O de _vel _parece menos comum, ainda menos num contexto formal como o de certificado.


----------

